# How to build a cigar minnow trap (or were to buy one)



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Just trying o find out if there is any place to buy a cigar minnow trap, or some instructions on how to build one


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

well, straycat, i'm not sure i've ever heard of a cigar minnow trap. we usually use sabikis the day before and keep them in the bait nanny until they next day for offshore. good luck, and if you find someone who makes one, i may be interested in checking it out.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Ever any luck on this- I have seen the traps near PC pass that the local bait man uses, but never closer enough to copy...


----------

